# Connect Mac to a Plasma Screen



## RichardFinlay (Apr 9, 2006)

I have a 42" Samsung Plasma TV and a PowerMac G5.  I also have the DVI connection to connect the both of them together so I can get the image on my computer screen onto the TV.  Yet I've tried everything so far and have come up short.  I've clicked Display Settings and tried tuning the TV (a little bit) but I still can't get the image up on the TV screen.  Can anyone help?  Thanks.

1.8 Ghz PowerPC G5

512 MB DDR SDRAM

  Machine Name:	Power Mac G5
  Machine Model:	PowerMac7,2
  CPU Type:	PowerPC 970  (2.2)
  Number Of CPUs:	1
  CPU Speed:	1.8 GHz
  L2 Cache (per CPU):	512 KB
  Memory:	512 MB
  Bus Speed:	900 MHz
  Boot ROM Version:	5.1.5f2


----------



## sirstaunch (Apr 9, 2006)

Is the DVI connection have both RCA and the round SOUT?

I'd try the RCA connection and guessing the Plasma TV would probably have about half a dozen or more input menu's, go through all the menus on the TV, each time I'd stall at each menu for about 30 seconds and see if the Mac screen comes up on any


----------



## lbj (Apr 9, 2006)

Second the above. We have 8 different input options and it's a matter of trial and error.

But, beware hooking up a computer or gaming console to a plasma screen. Plasma's will experience image burn in so depending on what you plan on viewing, you may damage the picture. Even if you're confident that the main viewing will change often, be aware of the static portions (borders, dialog boxes, menus, etc). No, this won't happen overnight but just be careful.


----------



## bobw (Apr 10, 2006)

Please don't post questions in the HowTo forum.


----------



## RichardFinlay (Apr 10, 2006)

"Is the DVI connection have both RCA and the round SOUT?"

What does SOUT mean?


----------



## sirstaunch (Apr 10, 2006)

S Video Out, the round plug with pin holes in it. Mine has both RCA plug and SVIDEO


----------



## simbalala (Apr 10, 2006)

There's a long post over at macoshints about connecting to an older HDTV

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20060319073027371


----------

